# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  يا سلام .... اجمل مدينة مائية في الاردن

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مدينة مائية رائعة تسمى Amman waves تقع في عمان على طريق المطار تحتوي العديد من المسابح المختلفه والجميله .... كما تحتوي العاب مائية لكافة الاعمار منها العادي ومنها المرعب حتى انك لا تصدق انك في الاردن... 

 مع اني مش كثير بالسباحه بس كان الوضع نار لما رحتها ... 
اولا الخريطه : 

 
ثانيا المدخل :  

 
ثالثا : كوكتيل صور : 

] 

 

 

 

 
.........

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا سلام ما احلها يا ريت اوحها بس مش فاضي .
يسلموا زيكو حبيب قلبي .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام
والله صور روعه
ولا المدينة بتجنن

----------


## زهره التوليب

وااااو
حلو والله
بس في مكان للعائلات ولا كلها ناس فايعه؟؟
يعني بنفع نروح عليها رحله؟ :Bl (35):

----------


## محمد العزام

حلوة والله

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> وااااو
> حلو والله
> بس في مكان للعائلات ولا كلها ناس فايعه؟؟
> يعني بنفع نروح عليها رحله؟


اكيد بنفع تروحي رحلع عليها اصلا همه عملين تنزيلات واذا بدك على حسابي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


بس بصراحه كلها ناس فايعه حتى العائلات كلها فياعه باختلاف اعمارهم


مشكووووره على المرووور زهرة 

Zicooo_10

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
عشان تذكرتها حكيت اذكركم  كمان

----------


## دمعة فرح

بنصحكم تيجو على عمان وتشوفوها قمه في الروعه..... :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
لسه هي بالواقع احلى من الصور بكتيييييييييييير... :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

يسلموووووووووووووو زيكووووووووووو.... :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

حلوة كتييييييييييييييير
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> بنصحكم تيجو على عمان وتشوفوها قمه في الروعه.....
> لسه هي بالواقع احلى من الصور بكتيييييييييييير...
> 
> يسلموووووووووووووو زيكووووووووووو....


والله احلى !! ليش الاخت راحت عليها  :SnipeR (30): ؟؟؟!!
كمان لاحقيني على هاي  :Eh S(2): 

بصراحه والله انها قنبله بتعيش يوم مش طبيعي بجوز اذا ما بدي ابالغ فيها 15 مسبح من صغير لكبير وهيك
والعاب ابو الرعب ...
غير الكوفي شوب الي فيها وغير الساونا وهيك .....

بعدين كانوا في تنزيلات لما رحت هلأ بعرفش ... 

بعدين مجد انصحيهم يجيوا على عمان ع حسابك ...
عشان تفلسي خصوصا انه العزايم في عمان رخيصه لو محلك بعزمهم على postich Cafe ما دامك كريمه .. :Db465236ff: 



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا زيكو على الموضوع الرائع

عمان ويا احلى عروس بسحرها

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## النايف

حلوة كثير :36 1 12[1]:

----------

